# Sunday



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Well the wind looks like a steady 10-15 tomorrow but with it being East wind I think there are some spots still worth fishing. 

Is anyone going to be out and about along the east coast tomorrow?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

My boat is down for the count...I got a kids party to go to anyway...post pics of all the fish.

Tanner this was the same time last year that we were tearing up the fish around Pardon Island. It might be time for a run down to the goon for me


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

allready tearing the up last weekend. 

we started at 9 and cuaght 3 before 11


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

now there will be 50 boats there 

[smiley=violent1.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh yeah I am sure me saying I cuaght 3 fish will really draw anyone to the area :


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

17 views. I predict only 12 boats at that spot.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaaaa, this aint FS


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I out. My son won his baseball game today. We are in the league championship tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

been there and done it already!


----------

